# Beeswax castile soap



## saluni (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, does anyone have a basic recipe for a beeswax castile soap? Olive oil/beeswax/honey combination..

Any help appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Why would you want to add beeswax to it? 
Just go to www.soapcalc.net to see how much lye and water you need for the amnount of oil you want to use.


----------



## Simplyangelic (Apr 29, 2010)

saluni said:
			
		

> Hi, does anyone have a basic recipe for a beeswax castile soap? Olive oil/beeswax/honey combination..
> 
> Any help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



You could try 98% Olive oil, 2% beeswax, and add around a tablespoon of honey per 1lb oils at trace.


----------



## carebear (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm curious why the beeswax.  
But regardless, I agree with SA - 2%.  I wouldn't go any higher.  Already castiles are, shall we say, "lather challenged" and beeswax can suppress lather.


----------



## Simplyangelic (Apr 29, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> I'm curious why the beeswax.
> But regardless, I agree with SA - 2%.  I wouldn't go any higher.  Already castiles are, shall we say, "lather challenged" and beeswax can suppress lather.



Perhaps the sugar content of the additional honey would compensate for this?


----------

